# Atkinson Morley hospital



## scoobs (Nov 4, 2008)

We made a trip down to London a few weeks back to do a bit of exploring and decided to spend a few hours in Atkinson Morley hospital.The place is pretty much trashed and the mortury slab had gone,which was a bit of a disapointment.

Atkinson morley hospital was first opened in 1869 and remained open till around 2003.The place is best known for the first hospital to use a CT scan which was first used in 1972.

Oh and we did have one funny moment when we was about to open a door to one of the rooms inside the hospital and realized the door was to the security office, which would have put an early ending to our explore lol.
Anyway heres the pictures.


----------



## chelle (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wot no slab?*

Jeez,wonder who had the slab away?Pikeys perhaps..just trying to imagine them carrying it down the street!!!....you took some top pics there fella,did you spot the CT Scanner or has that gone too?
regards from Stu


----------



## scoobs (Nov 5, 2008)

No, we never saw the CT scanner unfortunately.Weather that was because we had taken a wrong turn 
somewhere and just missed it, or wheather it had been taken out i dont know.


----------



## bobkeyte (Nov 5, 2008)

good info and good report well done


----------



## drypulse (Nov 6, 2008)

the CT scanner was next door to the room that you took a picture of the x-ray machinery. but it is easily missed. i hope it is still there!


----------



## nursepayne (Nov 11, 2008)

That CT scanner must be worth a fortune.I'm surprised they ever left a piece of equipment worth that much in the 1st place.


----------



## scoobs (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah you right,it must be worth a few quid.
I find it amaizing that the NHS can aford to leave such equitment when they are always complaining about lack of money,seems such a waste.


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 17, 2008)

scoobs said:


>


Am I the only one finds the layout of this place to be vaguely disconcerting? Soylent Green anyone?


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry ressurecting an old thread yet again. another place on my doorstep that i had completey forgotten about. is the woolfson centre still open?

i assume AM is locked down by steel fences and the likes. my cousins mrs worked there, nurse, i assume she went over to georges when it moved there. ill have to find out.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 17, 2009)

kyberhai said:


> Am I the only one finds the layout of this place to be vaguely disconcerting? Soylent Green anyone?


I enjoy dystopian films and I also like the song Soylent Green.  This place looked almost untouched when you guys visited.


----------



## xplorerswlondon (Aug 17, 2009)

*cool pictures*

my and my mates have been round this place a couple of times.
our next trip will be to find the cat scanner
we have also been rite to the top on the roof
its


----------



## Jafool '09. (Oct 20, 2009)

*Nice pictures man.*

Me and my friends are always around atkinson morely hospital if there's nothing to do, it's a great place to chill out becasue these days we're the only one there! and there's no place better to have a few cigarettes than the roof, total bliss  .
Peace out. x


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jafool '09. said:


> Me and my friends are always around atkinson morely hospital if there's nothing to do, it's a great place to chill out becasue these days we're the only one there! and there's no place better to have a few cigarettes than the roof, total bliss  .
> Peace out. x



Welcome to DP Jaf,I was wondering how things were progressing there...was led to believe it was being converted to a Bupa hospital.


----------

